# Drivers window issues with clarity on possible fixes



## Billpickle (2 d ago)

Hi everyone. I'm new here and hate to jist show up and start asking questions with out at least getting a feel for the forum... but I guess it is what it is.
I've searched through the KB on here along with Google and did my best to get as much info as I could on the issue I'm experiencing.

I picked up a nice well serviced TT tfsi recently and like a lot of people noticed wind whistling when on the motorway on the drivers door.
I learned about the reset feature along with the ability to adjust below the door with the 5mm Allen bolts.
I did the reset first and this has made no difference. I also read about removing the door card etc In order to adjust the angle of the glass however I didn't proceed in doing any of this as I noticed that the drivers door pinch protection auto drop doesn't seem to be working like it is on the passenger side. When the door is opened or closed the window doesnt move.
From what I have read on this forum and else where, this can be a faulty switch found inside the door lock mechanism and have located a new one on ebay.

The usual questions seem to be do
the lights come in in the cabin when the door is opened? The answer is yes and the car seems to know when the door is opened and closed and the central locking all works fine.
The issue is really wind noise at speed and that the auto drop doesn't seem to work on the drivers door.

My question to who ever has made it this far down this long winded first post is...

Would buying this 36 quid ebay door lock solve my auto drop issue then in turn possibly fix my wind noise issue?
It seems my 1 touch auto close on the window switch won't work either but it does when lowering the window.


I don't want to try adjusting the window as I think this would cause the glass to fowl the window seal when opening or closing the door.
Another thing I've noticed is that when I get in the car it locks before I put the key in the ignition. From what I read... that's pointing to the door lock mechanism being faulty.

Most information I see is for the mk1 tt.

I'm hoping someone can help point me in the right direction here and I appreciate any help and or criticism if I've posted in the wrong place.
Any links to a thread that I've missed etc.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The micro switch in the door lock control the window raise/lower when door is open/close, as you are getting other indication of door open, it's likely to be broken wiring/insulation in the door hinge flexible bellows. Check before replacing microswitch/lock.
Hoggy


----------



## Billpickle (2 d ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, The micro switch in the door lock control the window raise/lower when door is open/close, as you are getting other indication of door open, it's likely to be broken wiring/insulation in the door hinge flexible bellows. Check before replacing microswitch/lock.
> Hoggy


Thanks for the advice. I'll check that out tonight. I'm wondering if the door card needs removed for that? 

I'll check the wires and see if I can spot anything. If they all look good I assume that narrows jt down to the the lock mech? 

The lights come on. It locks and unlocks etc. 
The only thing is the pinch protection isn't working. It makes sense that it could be worm out wiring in the door hinge.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Billpickle said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll check that out tonight. I'm wondering if the door card needs removed for that?
> 
> I'll check the wires and see if I can spot anything. If they all look good I assume that narrows jt down to the the lock mech?
> 
> ...


Hi, No need to remove door card to inspect wiring loom.
Hoggy.


----------



## Billpickle (2 d ago)

Thanks for your help. 
After work I checked. It seems the rubber boot was already detached. A quick look and all seems to be intact. I'll remove the rubber boot from the car side as well and thorough inspect them before going and further forward. 
A new issue popped up after messing with them. The drivers side mirror stops working. Then after a footer started again. 

I'll prob pop the door card off and un wrap the cables and find where the break is... I'm hoping that is also the issue with the window as well but at first glance nothing was visiblly worn or broken. They actually looked in reasonable shape. 

I appreciate you taking the time to reply. I see you reply to a lot of questions on here and the advice seems to always be solid so thanks again. 

I shall update this post if and when I get to the bottom of it incase anyone else is struggling with the same thing.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bill, obviously a problem in the door loom somewhere if mirror stopped & started working again.
Thanks for the positive comment.
Hoggy.


----------

